#  > Geral >  > Análises Técnicas >  >  Ptt

## Wesleyrosa

Tenho uma duvida se eu me conectar no pix do ptt por exemplo se o pix tiver so 4 a 6 participantes como eu faço para chegar ate o ptt central por dentro do pix que eu abordar. Ou o pix oferece o transporte ate o ptt central pq pretendo fazer um peering com alguns participantes so que estes estao no ptt central.!

----------


## Bruno

> Tenho uma duvida se eu me conectar no pix do ptt por exemplo se o pix tiver so 4 a 6 participantes como eu faço para chegar ate o ptt central por dentro do pix que eu abordar. Ou o pix oferece o transporte ate o ptt central pq pretendo fazer um peering com alguns participantes so que estes estao no ptt central.!


Exemplo 
se você se conectar no PTT de Londrina e la tiver algum outro participante que tenha transporte até são paulo vc pode comprar transporte até SP igual comprar Transito dentro do PTT

----------


## Bruno

> Tenho uma duvida se eu me conectar no pix do ptt por exemplo se o pix tiver so 4 a 6 participantes como eu faço para chegar ate o ptt central por dentro do pix que eu abordar. Ou o pix oferece o transporte ate o ptt central pq pretendo fazer um peering com alguns participantes so que estes estao no ptt central.!


Exemplo 
se você se conectar no PTT de Londrina e la tiver algum outro participante que tenha transporte até são paulo vc pode comprar transporte até SP igual comprar Transito dentro do PTT

----------

